# Croakers Croakers and more Croakers!



## ILOVECROAKER (Apr 23, 2012)

Town Creek is an excellent pier. Everyone should thank the owner when you see him.

Seemed to be a great day Saturday off fishing the Patuxent. The bait of choice b/w. I set up shop around 4:45. First rod went in the water and before I could reach to begin setting up the next Boom! Double banger of Croakers. One was 12 inch and the other 11inch. I knew it was going to be a great day after that. People beside me kept pulling the small rockfish near the pier. But you know if you cast a bit further you always hit that sweet spot. That's what I found until the bite turned off around 9:30 pm. I left away with 10 good size Croakers and random 2 perch.

Not sure where to post my pictures on the mobile so I guess I'll post them once I get to a computer if this doesn't comply with me.
Cheers fellas! :beer:


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

I know this is old but great catch. Where is Town Creek pier?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thunderchild said:


> I know this is old but great catch. Where is Town Creek pier?


Town Creek Pier


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Every year at this time we have Croaker .Croaker thread and people get all worked up .too early for this guy's


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NC just past some new laws Croaker have to be 15" , spot 10" that's going to piss off the guys on the piers wanting spot heads.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> NC just past some new laws Croaker have to be 15" , spot 10" that's going to piss off the guys on the piers wanting spot heads.


Just checking the NCDEQ page and there is nothing on that. Got a link?


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I looked at the minutes from the DENR meeting last week. There is a proposed rule related primarily to shrimp harvests and gear that describes the establishment of size limits on spot and croaker.

That writeup says 8" for spot and 10" for croaker. Not sure if that proposed rule will be finalized. I would think there would be a public comment period.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/02-2017-briefing-book

I saw the size limit references in the Issues and Reports link. I am not smart enough to understand the workings of the rulemaking process. Someone else can explain that hopefully.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is what I'm talking about. Marine fisheries was against it but the board voted 7-3 for and. There are a bunch of rules down in the end of the thing. Big mistake making it a Fish Sanctuary the SEC wont stop there just like the birds!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Good links to see what they have in the planning stages. Sucks that now there may now be a size limit for spot and croaker due to the bycatch of the shrimp trawlers. Not to get into the com versus recs debate, but anyone who has seen a shrimp bycatch video realizes something is wrong.
I don't fish for spot, but I can see how that 8 inch minimum is going to piss off a lot of people come time for the spot run!
And a 9 inch croaker is a nice bait for blacktips. sigh

I found the reference by searching document:
"Establish Size Limits for the Possession of Spot and Atlantic Croaker.
A size limit will supplement efforts in the commercial fishery to reduce bycatch, preserve
habitat, and protect sensitive juvenile finfish populations. Currently, no size limits exist for the
possession of Atlantic croaker or spot in North Carolina waters.89 To allow these species to
grow to full maturity and spawn at least once, the Federation recommends establishing size
limits for spot and Atlantic croaker for the recreational fishery. Specifically, the Federation
proposes an 8 inch size limit for the harvest of spot and a 10 inch size limit for the harvest of
Atlantic croaker"

Bottom of page 13 on the "issues and reports" pdf.


----------

